# Gougoule.com



## molgow (12 Mai 2004)

Je sais pas si vous connaissez, mais je viens de découvrir ce site :

http://www.gougoule.com/

Y a des trucs bien marrants! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je vous conseille surtout ça pour vous les piliers de bars !


----------



## twk (12 Mai 2004)

pas trop mal au début je penssai a une parodie de google  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pas mal le truc sur matrix ...merci pour lelien en tout cas


----------



## molgow (12 Mai 2004)

Moi c'est ce genre qui me fait rire


----------



## molgow (12 Mai 2004)

Ou ça


----------



## KARL40 (12 Mai 2004)

C'est vrai que les "10 pires pochettes de disques" valent le coup d'oeil


----------



## appleman (12 Mai 2004)

playmosex est assez sympathique dans le genre... c qui qui a fait le model? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ah et puis regardez la video intitulée file d'ayyente. c'est la file devant l'apple store a son ouverture a tokyo!!! la folie!


----------

